# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  What type of nail gun?

## Draffa

I'm about to start building a verendah, followed by a paling fence, but am lost at the variety of nail guns available; brad, finishing, coil, 'angle'.  This has probably been asked a number of times, but, which type would be most suitable?  As I say, I'll be using it for a verendah and a fence (~30m), and then probably never again, but hiring isn't really an option as I don't know how long I'll take. 
I expect I'll go air-driven, as we've got plenty of compressors here, and there's no power to the site for the first weeks. 
Cheers.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
I'd go coil nailer for the paling fence i just did 50m with a $130 cheapy of ebay, was fine, uses the same wire collated nails as senco guns. You'll also need a framing gun for the fence to get a decent 90mm nail in to the rails and posts, which you could also use on the frame of the verandah.

----------


## stevoh741

palings - coil nailer.
fence rails - gal batten screws (no nail gun). Using nails means you'll just be doing repairs 10yrs earlier.
verandah - I assume you mean laying decking? again screw the deck if you want a good job that can be sanded later if neglected. If you must nail then hand nail. 
p.s. hire the coil nailer as it will only take a couple hrs for palings.

----------


## ringtail

:What he said:

----------


## Draffa

Thanks for the replies.  Fortunately, the ex-chippie I'm hiring to help me put the verendah up has his own nailgun etc, so that saves me that problem.  And so if I'm only needing a nailgun to put pailings on the fence, I'll just hire a coil.  As for the fence rail, I'm going to be bolting them, not nailing (we bolted the fence at the olds 15 years ago and it hasn't needed to be touched since).  :Smilie: 
Now I just need to decide on and buy a mid-range drill.

----------

